# improvised thai stick



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2014)

this is my improvised thai stick made from greenhouse seeds thai. i made 2 of them. one for each of my sons. 15 grams each. i have some happy sons... 

View attachment IMG_2527.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Jul 30, 2014)

:aok: looking good man


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like the real thing from 1974.  NIce. Nice present too!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Super cool...anybody know why they used to tie it to a stick
l


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> Super cool...anybody know why they used to tie it to a stick
> l


So it would float?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2014)

:rofl: Maybe easier general weight and handling. 


Love the new Thai Sticks you made for your sons, *oldfogey8* :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

The old stuff was the first great pot I had... wonderful.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> So it would float?



Lmao...l think it was for easy handling for an opium dip because the herb was actually schwagg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2014)

me too 'bud. i remember taking bong hits that would look small in the bowl but it would expand in your lungs so much you'd nearly explode. smooth, sandalwood taste that would stone you something fierce. that is why i chose to buy some 'thai' seeds when i decided to try to grow. it is nothing like what we had in the 70's obviously but it is still pretty darn good smoke and the novelty of thai stick is not wasted my sons.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2014)

It was not schwagg in Alaska!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2014)

it was not shwagg in western new york either. i don't think it was opiated either. i had opiated hash around the same time( there were white veins in the black hash and if you scraped out the white part it smelled 'mediciney') and me and all my friends were pretty much junkies after a month of that stuff. the thai stick did not make you physically need more. you just wanted more. the hash was like a physical dependency.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

Yours looks very sativa, is it an up high? I think i used to giggle a lot when smoking thai stick. I smoked opium once, no relation to thai in mho.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2014)

yes. it is supposed to be nearly all sativa. they supposedly crossed some thai with a loatian landrace to come up with this but sometimes i think that seed descriptions are blowing smoke up our bums.  it is a very up buzz. makes you want to do stuff. even the brownies i made out of the trimmings are pretty uppity until about 4 hours in then you feel like sleeping. the thai stick i remember was a very up high as well. the opiated hash was the complete opposite. i agree. no relation to thai what-so-ever.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

so u all sayin that grade A thai stick was killer weed and they just dipped it in opium or hash oil to make it that much better instead of dipping to mask shwagg---hmmmm


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

We are saying it wasn't dipped.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2014)

what i smoked didn't seem to be dipped in anything either. i'd think hash oil would make it sticky. the stick i got was pretty dry. it had no opium smell to it either. if it had been dipped, i am sure that would have been a selling point back in the day. it was just thai stick. some nice bud wrapped tightly around a thin stick(probably bamboo) and secured with a thin filament of probably hemp fiber. my thai that i grew is not schagg either. pretty nice smoke. longer and clearer buzz than what i was getting in the netherlands when i was there last month...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

so why they tie it to a stick if they were not dipping it---i do believe i was smoking the dipped---what gave it away was the staining on the stick


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

what year were you smoking it Orange?


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 31, 2014)

I used to sell pot all the time in high school and occasionally, we would run into this. Although, I don't remember an actual stick in the middle. The stuff I always got was just a giant bud wrapped with some kind of real thin string. Almost fishing line. The "stick" in the middle was actually the stem of the bud. Each bud weighed about a 1/4 oz. Maybe a little less.

This stuff sold so well, we used to take all the big buds out of our regular brick weed and wrap it with fishing line and sell it as Thai Stick. LMAO

I definitely remember the "white line" hash. Black as black could be with little layers of opium in between. Awesome stuff. We used to call it "Beef". LOL


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

rosebud said:


> what year were you smoking it orange?



1977 78


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2014)

yup. 7 and 8th grade(77 or 78) sounds right to me. the stick inside the thai sticks i got were like 1/8" square by about 8" long. smelled and smoked nothing like any brick weed i ever had. nice light green in color not the brown/gold/red of the brick/mexican weed we'd get in the northeast.

the 'beef' is the only hash i ever smoked that made me pass out. just once but i got such a head rush after doing 'hash under glass' that when i stood up, i passed out. lol!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine was brown and gold possibly even went into 79


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2014)

maybe from dipping it it turned brown/gold? if i had hash oil, i think i would dip the sticks i made just for fun. no oil  ...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

Naturally...we did chew on the sticks

 Maybe in 79 we were smoking that Hackerman stuff as I vaguely remember that packaging as well


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 31, 2014)

*Straight from Wiki

Thai stick* is a form of cannabis from Thailand that was popular during the late 1960s and 1970s. It consisted of premium buds of seedless marijuana which were skewered on stems. Several rows of fiber found in the stalk of the marijuana plant were then used to tie the marijuana to the stem to keep it in place.[1] Thai stick bud may also be tied around bamboo sticks with a piece of string known as a rasta hair.

The Thai sticks exhibited considerably higher potency in comparison with other cannabis available in Western countries at the time. This added potency was rumored to be caused by the Thai sticks being dipped in opium. However, the more widely accepted reason is that Thai cannabis growers had for hundreds of years selected seeds from their strongest plants, which coupled with Thailand's long growing season, high temperatures and, rich volcanic soil, conspired to produce an exceptionally potent product. A number of reasons have been cited for the decline of the Thai stick; stricter policing of cannabis cultivation; dilution of traditional cannabis populations by earlier maturing, less psychoactive cultivars imported from Pakistan and Afghanistan; the burgeoning indoor growing industry in target markets; and the reduction of military troop transports (which was the primary means of export) between Thailand, particularly Bangkok, and the United States, at the end of the Vietnam War in 1975.

In modern terminology, Thai stick often refers to marijuana tied to stem as documented above and then dipped into a hashish oil, a potent cannabis derivative which saturates the buds and lends to a stronger smoke. Some California cannabis clubs sell this product. Originally, this was a frequent practice of the 1970s with the actual Thai stick. There are still some surviving recipes from Cambodia where high quality marijuana and hash oil are used.

The stuff I remember was dipped in hash oil, but there was plenty of opium around in those days as well.


----------



## Riverine45 (Aug 1, 2014)

I know I made some one time and I hand rolled to form it around the stems I had then tied it with some fibers I pulled or the outer layer on the stem but I did all this with the wet fresh bud and when they dried they looked like they had been dipped in opium because they had black sticky resin all over from me rolling and forming the buds..


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 2, 2014)

Well this may sound kinda odd after all those good descriptions. I thought the stick was tide to a newly forming bud and the bud grew around it. The reasoning that the stick would irritate the bud into forming more THC.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 25, 2014)

What fabulous parental guidance, lol.
Mrnice


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 25, 2014)

Had nice long reply typed up, went to post it, guess I was timed out as I got a message saying to sign in. So I signed in, came back here and everything had been deleted, not saved. Very frustrating.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2014)

i prefer sativa's for the most part. my sons had never had a mostly sativa plant until this thai. some people don't even identify the smell of the smoke as being cannabis because everyone smokes indica dominant strains these days. it smells like i remember the smoke of good weed back in the 70's when i first started smoking.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> *Straight from Wiki
> 
> Thai stick* is a form of cannabis from Thailand that was popular during the late 1960s and 1970s. It consisted of premium buds of seedless marijuana which were skewered on stems. Several rows of fiber found in the stalk of the marijuana plant were then used to tie the marijuana to the stem to keep it in place.[1] Thai stick bud may also be tied around bamboo sticks with a piece of string known as a rasta hair.
> 
> ...




Thanks for researching and posting this info. Spent 2 years in Vietnam (6-68 to 6-70) and never came across "Thai sticks" there, only after I got home. If the sticks had been dipped in uncut opium, people would have OD`ed and worse. Did use this opium several times, nothing to mess with. Take one toke, hold it in and before you exhale you can feel yourself getting buzzed, real buzzed. Newbie users would puke and then enjoy the buzz. Way too addictive for me. Do not mess with uncut opium. Any opium I was around here was far from uncut. Matter of fact it was not even good.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

So how did your sons like the bud'N'stake?  I know I'd hit it.................a few times


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2014)

it is the same smoke they have been smoking for a while(which is some pretty interesting smoke i might add). it was just bag appeal i was looking for. i did the trick. their buddies would love to meet their 'uncle from new york' that they get their weed from. their 'uncles' rule is a strict no sell rule. they can share all they want but 'he; does not want them selling anything...

btw - the thai has been curing for for over 3 months and is now quite tasty. i attached some pics of both plants. nothing in comparison to some of the awesomeness i see on here but i am new and my grow setup is pretty weak. 

View attachment IMG_2233.jpg


View attachment IMG_2229.JPG


View attachment IMG_2208.jpg


View attachment IMG_2207.jpg


View attachment IMG_2256.jpg


----------

